# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware HS N°11 – Spécial Jeux – est sorti !

## Dandu

Chez Canard PC Hardware, nous travaillons à côté d'une rédaction de personnes qui aiment jouer, nos amis de Canard PC. Et comme nous sommes dans le même open space, dans le fameux smart building, une franche camaraderie règne. De temps en temps, nous venons demander quels jeux il faut tester pour montrer l'intérêt d'une carte graphique hors de prix. Et eux, parfois, viennent pour de l'aide parce qu'ils ont branché un câble jack dans le mauvais sens ou pour récupérer un écran de ministre sur l'ancien bureau de Doc TB. Tout ça pour dire que le sujet de notre nouveau hors-série, qui vient d'arriver dans les kiosques, a un rapport avec Canard PC : il parle de jeux vidéo.

Canard PC Hardware oblige, nous n'allons pas vous proposer une liste des meilleurs jeux du moment, mais bien une liste des meilleurs composants pour les joueurs du moment. Vous trouverez une bonne trentaine de pages de guides d'achat, avec les meilleurs processeurs, GPU, écrans et autres accessoires (souris, micro, manettes, etc.). Nous en avons aussi profité pour tester les GeForce RTX 2080 et 2080 Ti et les derniers CPU Intel de sixième septième huitième neuvième génération. 

Ce hors-série vous proposera un récapitulatif pour comprendre les dernières API à la mode (DXR ? Vulkan ? Glide ?), un guide pour bien configurer les options dans les jeux ainsi qu'un panorama des offres de streaming, que ce soit pour jouer dans le cloud ou en local sans déplacer le PC. Nous avons aussi préparé un dossier sur une grande question : peut-on jouer avec une carte graphique à moins de 100 € ? Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les PC sous Windows, nous passons aussi en revue les différentes consoles modernes et rétro du moment et nous avons même consacré quelques lignes aux personnes qui aiment se faire du mal et veulent jouer sur Mac ou sous Linux.

Au passage, il s'agit du premier numéro sans le fameux Doc TB. Notre héros des temps modernes, qui a bravé les gaz et les explosions d'alimentation pour vous proposer des tests pendant près de 10 ans a en effet décidé de quitter Canard PC Hardware pour voler vers de nouvelles aventures. Mais personne ne l'oubliera à la rédaction, soyez-en certains.

----------


## gros_bidule

Coin,

c'est où qu'on commande ?
Sur la boutique je vois les abonnements et les anciens numéros, mais pas le dernier HS  ::P: 
Need need need need  :Vibre:

----------


## xaenyr

+1 j'aimerais le prendre sur la boutique mais il est pas dispo

----------


## gros_bidule

Nota : le dernier CPC (pas CPCHW donc) n'est disponible que dans les _anciens numéros_  ::P: 

[edit] okayyyyy, il (CPC) est aussi dans le carrousel de la page d'accueil. Mais faut carrouleser, c'est pas pratique et peu visible, à mon avis.

----------


## Dandu

Il a normalement été ajouté dans la journée.

----------


## R_K

Il sort quand chez les marchands de journaux?

----------


## Riusma

> Il sort quand chez les marchands de journaux?


Il doit être disponible, je l'ai acheté ce matin chez mon buraliste !  ::):

----------


## Minostel

Acheté aussi ! 

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon topic pour parler de ça, mais j'avoue que je suis assez inquiet quand je voie les départs de journalistes qui se multiplient chez CPC (et du coup chez CPC hardware aussi). J'ai donné, comme beaucoup de lecteurs et forumeurs, ma contribution sur Ulule pour "sauver CPC". Mais si tout le monde se barre, il aura une drôle de tête le sauvetage, non ? ::unsure::

----------


## Rom1

Arf si DocTB se barre, que va-t-il rester de mon CPC  :Emo:  ?

----------


## R_K

Je l'ai trouvé ce matin chez mon buraliste, merci pour vos réponses  :;):

----------


## julek

Merci !

Ce serait bien s'il y avait un HS sur Linux, et jouer sous Linux maintenant qu'on a SteamPlay.

----------


## gros_bidule

Le jeu sous Linux ça ne tiendrait que sur quelques pages, à mon avis  :;): 
Pas un soucis de public selon moi (y'a bien eu un HS sur les produits Apple, donc question élitisme ça se pose là ^^), mais de quantité de contenu.

----------


## bambibreizh

Dans le HS, y'a des pages sur le jeu sous Linux et MacOS  :;): 
Acheté samedi en même temps que petit ours brun... Mais ce dernier semble moins passionnant que les photos "d'ordinateur" ;p

----------


## BaDy

J'ai été étonné qu'il soit dispo en Belgique si rapidement.  ::o:

----------


## fletch2099

Doc TB est parti pour voler quoi? rien compris!  ::blink::

----------


## BaDy

> Doc TB est parti pour voler quoi? rien compris!


Voler de ses propres ailes  ::ninja::

----------


## Merzhinhudour

Doc Tb, le connaissant il devrait retomber sur ses pattes, soit en présentant une émission sur C8 soit en devenant homéopathe

----------


## gros_bidule

J'ai entendu dire qu'il remplacerait Anh Phan sur Game One.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Les Configs de Canard ont pas été remise à jour?
Dans le HS 'Jeux' de CPC HW : dans le corps du mag, vous préconisez le Ryzen 2700X disant même que vous ne pouvez par recommander les CPU Intel tant que ce dernier ne réglera pas ses problèmes d'approvisionnement.

Et à la fin du mag, les Configs de Canard sont toutes à base de CPU Intel.

----------


## Dandu

Les configs sont mises à jour uniquement dans le Canard PC Hardware classique, donc dans le prochain (décembre).

Et normalement, de fait, y aura du Ryzen.

----------


## revanwolf

C'est un hors-série intéressant mais il y a une coquille dans le test du CPU Intel neuvième génération sur l'IHS car les CPU Sandy Bridge sont soudé et n'ont pas de pâte thermique(c'est les Ivy Bridge qui ont commencé à avoir la fameuse pâte thermique pour baisser les coûts).

----------


## Jeliel

Très étonné des conseils matos et du prix retenu.

En gros c'est systématiquement le matos le plus cher (250 boules le casque micro olol) qui est conseillé.
C'est pas forcément ce que je recherche dans CanardPC Hardware, parce que faire un filtre sur LDLC ou Amazon sur "Le plus cher" je sais faire et le risque d’échec est évidemment plus faible.
Dégoter le bon produit sous coté mais qui fait super bien le taf c'est plutôt ça que j'attends.

Bref j'ai trouvé ce HS très très facile et suis un peu déçu.

----------


## revanwolf

Je te conseille de le relire car tu as loupé des détails comme le fait que c'est 225€ pour un casque *haut de gamme*, en entrée de gamme tu en as deux à 80-100€.

Donc ta critique tombe un peu à l'eau.  ::siffle::

----------


## Jeliel

Ce n'est pas ce que je veux dire mais je sens déjà la condescendance poindre, je te laisse sur ton thread.

Bonne journée à toi.

----------


## Dandu

D'une part, il y a (heureusement) des produits moins chers. Et accessoirement, c'est expliqué dans le magazine : les produits d'entrée de gamme, le principal avantage c'est le prix. Et c'est tout.

Y a rarement des produits vraiment pas cher sous-côtés, malheureusement. En tout cas, pas sans défauts majeurs. Si on veut un minimum de qualité (et pas juste un prix bas, ce qui peut parfaitement se concevoir, d'ailleurs) faut aller au moins en milieu de gamme. Et considérer que le risque d'échec est plus faible avec des prix élevés, c'est vrai... et faux. On peut tout de même tomber sur des trucs avec de gros défauts, même en mettant le prix.

----------

